# Fake Juices?



## Fickie

Hi All,

I guess it was to be expected that these would exist. My BIL bought some Liqua juices over the weekend and I noticed a few discrepancies.

The 30ml bottles were not heat shrink wrapped. They were made of a softer plastic that was much easier to squeeze. One box was banana flavoured but had apple written on it.

I'm not sure what the original should be? I have harder bottles but can't remember if they were shrink wrapped. Anyone know some tell tale signs that one could look out for on the more common types of imported e-juices? Like Liqua and Hangsen for example?

I wouldn't have totally minded they were a bit cheaper but I want to use reputable juices to avoid some of the muck that sometimes makes its way into cheaper/ fake juices (think mercury 8-0 !).

Regards,
Fickie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew

Liqua has a page on their site to help identify the fakes, have a feeling there is another thread somewhere with all the tell tale signs.

https://www.ritchy.com/fake-liqua

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom

what annoys me the most is...why would they fake Liqua, as there are anyway much better juices out there???

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

there are a few things i always check:

start with the box- the print on it must have the correct colour (no dark and or light print)
the bottle MUST be individually wrapped
look at the nozzle- the fake ones are longer and thinner
then look at the colour of the juice itself and also the thickness/ thinness (if such a word exists) of it

oh snap, i just clicked on the link now, and they describe what ive said above much better


----------



## Gizmo

Fake Liquid is rife in flea-markets.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Fake Liquid is rife in flea-markets.



I have read the warning and at the next flea market I'll search for sellers of fake juice and smash them in the face with a brick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Fickie

Rob Fisher said:


> I have read the warning and at the next flea market I'll search for sellers of fake juice and smash them in the face with a brick!


LOL! WTF! I can almost agree...

@Tom, or for that matter make a fake at all? The market is still totally open, just start a brand for yourself! I can only guess that they don't want to put their name on it due to the product being inferior? Possibly containing some of the more hectic junk ingredients. This is a big thing for me. Stinkies also have tons of toxins but if a guy is under the radar with no regulation he could stick anything in there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Riaz said:


> ... and also the thickness/ thinness (if such a word exists)


viscosity

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## The Golf

Guys to be honest and I dnt want to step on toes here but the importer calls the cops together with SARS and they go to shut those places or ppl down 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Fickie said:


> LOL! WTF! I can almost agree...
> 
> @Tom, or for that matter make a fake at all? The market is still totally open, just start a brand for yourself! I can only guess that they don't want to put their name on it due to the product being inferior? Possibly containing some of the more hectic junk ingredients. This is a big thing for me. Stinkies also have tons of toxins but if a guy is under the radar with no regulation he could stick anything in there.


yip...must be the reason. some stinking backyard mixing lab for inferior, possibly harmful, juices. Not a good thought


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Golf said:


> Guys to be honest and I dnt want to step on toes here but the importer calls the cops together with SARS and they go to shut those places or ppl down



Well that can work and saves me going to jail for using a brick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Golf said:


> Guys to be honest and I dnt want to step on toes here but the importer calls the cops together with SARS and they go to shut those places or ppl down
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



They have done a sweep of Ottery and Gatesville only some parts of cape town but I know some shops had their Liqua stock confiscated. It was SARS and some folk from Liqua doing the rounds.


----------



## shabbar

@Fickie How's the svd going ?
Are you completely off the analogues


----------



## Fickie

Hi Shabbar,

The vaping is mostly going well. I still have the odd stinky every now and then. I usually take a puff find it does nothing for me and throw it away, like once every 2 or 3 days.
Lately though I feel the same way about the vape. I just wish I could have a strong throat hit every now and then when I'm really craving. Stinkies don't give me that anymore. Makes me feel lost and hapless LOL! But that's just the psyche talking from the shift and resultant separation stress .

I just wish I could let both go. Its not lost on me that there is a strong emotional / psychological attachment here. I have decided that chasing that perfect vape is just a manifestation of this attachment... chasing the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. It just doesn't exist. You get used to whatever it is you're and want more. Hence wanting to buy tons of different gear is just that, not letting go of the ever faithful stinky....

&%$#! not really LOL stuff ..... Anyway that I've waffled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

Now where that dude with the quadruple coil on 12v battery gone to...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Hi Shabbar,
> 
> The vaping is mostly going well. I still have the odd stinky every now and then. I usually take a puff find it does nothing for me and throw it away, like once every 2 or 3 days.
> Lately though I feel the same way about the vape. I just wish I could have a strong throat hit every now and then when I'm really craving. Stinkies don't give me that anymore. Makes me feel lost and hapless LOL! But that's just the psyche talking from the shift and resultant separation stress .
> 
> I just wish I could let both go. Its not lost on me that there is a strong emotional / psychological attachment here. I have decided that chasing that perfect vape is just a manifestation of this attachment... chasing the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. It just doesn't exist. You get used to whatever it is you're and want more. Hence wanting to buy tons of different gear is just that, not letting go of the ever faithful stinky....
> 
> &%$#! not really LOL stuff ..... Anyway that I've waffled


We all have those stages with vaping. Try a really good and strong menthol to help in those periods. The menthol just gives that extra bit of a kick. Can recommend Vapour Mountains's Menthol, either the pre made juice or the menthol concentrate. The latter you can add just a few drops (like in 5 drops per 5 ml) to any of your juices. And yes, you can get a perfect vape for you, but not all the time. Of course, going higher nicotine during those periods might also help.


----------



## devdev

Yes I agree with @Matthee there are good periods of vaping, and bad periods of vaping, and that is with using the same kit and same juice on the same days. Some days are good ones, some days are bad ones.

Remember also your smell and taste buds are going through a re-sensitization process so what you like today you may find unpleasant in 2 weeks. One can get close to the perfect vape, if you want more throat hit then ramp up your PG based juices, add some vodka to your eliq or crank up the voltage on the SVD.

Persevere Fickie, it is well worth it. I'm at the stage now where a bad day vaping beats even a great day of smoking


----------



## TylerD

Fickie said:


> Hi Shabbar,
> 
> The vaping is mostly going well. I still have the odd stinky every now and then. I usually take a puff find it does nothing for me and throw it away, like once every 2 or 3 days.
> Lately though I feel the same way about the vape. I just wish I could have a strong throat hit every now and then when I'm really craving. Stinkies don't give me that anymore. Makes me feel lost and hapless LOL! But that's just the psyche talking from the shift and resultant separation stress .
> 
> I just wish I could let both go. Its not lost on me that there is a strong emotional / psychological attachment here. I have decided that chasing that perfect vape is just a manifestation of this attachment... chasing the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. It just doesn't exist. You get used to whatever it is you're and want more. Hence wanting to buy tons of different gear is just that, not letting go of the ever faithful stinky....
> 
> &%$#! not really LOL stuff ..... Anyway that I've waffled


@Fickie , what miligram are you vaping?


----------



## Fickie

A wittled down 24mg, about 18mg. The 24mg wasn't working either. I plan to get some 34mg any idea who has? and some unflavoured PG and VG. I prefer a more subtle flavour. I think the menthol idea is a good one for me. Will also try an aspire nautilus and see what double coils can do for me.


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> A wittled down 24mg, about 18mg. The 24mg wasn't working either. I plan to get some 34mg any idea who has? and some unflavoured PG and VG. I prefer a more subtle flavour. I think the menthol idea is a good one for me. Will also try an aspire nautilus and see what double coils can do for me.


I think only the Hell High brand from www.eciggies.co.za - 36mg. I vaped that in the beginning, not very good imo, but kept me off the stinkies. Another option, which works well for me is adding 100 mg nic to my favourite juice using a juice calculator. E.g. to make 30 mls of 12 mg Bowden's Mate be 24 mg you just need to add 4.74 ml of 100 mg nic. Little enough not to affect the flavour. Can post you some 100 mg nic if you want. What are your favourite flavours at this time?


----------



## Fickie

I wouldn't call myself a discerning vaper. I don't have a favourite, I just dint like Hangsen Rock Candy and Liqua Traditional Tobacco.
Vape banana e-liquid (18mg) was good but to much flavour, so I whittled this down on the hangsen rock sugar. Liqua Berry mix is ok. But I like it more with banana and menthol. As you can see some wacky tastes. I drink a banana and berry smoothie often so it made sense LOL.

Where can I buy this 100% nicotine. I'd like to see what a few drops do to my wife's coke


----------



## Andre

I shall PM you, we are hijacking this thread.


----------



## Peterson

I can't think it fake juice. why all find it fake ?


----------



## Fickie

Its fake because no one really knows what the hell is in it, cat pee, (nitro) glycerine, formaldehyde. And it is a product made by the manufacturers name they are using ..... fake.


----------



## Hein510

Rob Fisher said:


> Well that can work and saves me going to jail for using a brick!


I'll pay the bail to see that! Afterwards I'll be standing over the guy laughing and pointing my finger at him! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hein510

Fickie said:


> Its fake because no one really knows what the hell is in it, cat pee, (nitro) glycerine, formaldehyde. And it is a product made by the manufacturers name they are using ..... fake.


Nitro glycerine in ejuice? Sounds lika mix I'd like!!!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Peterson said:


> I can't think it fake juice. why all find it fake ?



the real guys will be accountable if anything untoward is found in their e-liquid - the fake guys only care about profit and will cut corners to make theirs

So you could have some insecticide grade nicotine in there (really cheap) with tons of carcinogens left over from the plants it was made from, or at best it's diluted with lots of tap water, so you get reduced flavour and vapour

They will also put less flavouring in to save money, or even cheaper flavours that are not safe for human consumption (stuff meant for toilet sprays and and lavender scented bleach etc.)

If you vape fake liquids you might as well go back to stinkies in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Fickie

Fickie said:


> Its fake because no one really knows what the hell is in it, cat pee, (nitro) glycerine, formaldehyde. And it is a product made by the manufacturers name they are using ..... fake.


I have some fake liqua mixed berry (didn't know it was fake). It is think and leads to constant leaking in my protank 2. What got me started though (to find out about fakes - besides the horrible flavour!) is that it kind of boils and spurts hot liquid straight out the draw pipe. Onto me ear, the roof of my mouth etc. and I thought 'hey this could get in my eye!'. My other original liquids do not behave like this at all. I threw that I out, because I have no idea what's in it (and of course it tastes crap )

Petersen if I may be so bold, do you sell fake juice? Just thought your reply was like pro-fake which is kinda beyond me except if someone is making money from it....


----------



## Derick

Yeah we bought our first liqua juices for Skyblue without knowing there are fake ones out there - soon as we had them up on the site liqua actually contacted us to find out where we got them (luckily they were the real deal) - so it looks like they themselves are trying hard to get rid of the fakes if they are monitoring international sites for their products


----------



## CraftyZA

I bet they use pesticide grade nic. Very, very cheap form of nicotine.


----------

